# Goat / Herd share program NW Indiana



## Zoessentials

I am looking for a goat share program for raw milk near NW or N Central Indiana for a new line of bath and body items. Does anyone have info?


----------



## kycowgirl

*Goat share*

Wish you were looking for someone in South Central KY....


----------



## MF-Alpines

Where do you live and how far you willing to travel?


----------



## Zoessentials

Cindy - I live at Plymouth IN - Cassopolis wouldn't be too far - about 1 1/2 hour drive. Could you send me info or PM me? My email is [email protected]


----------



## paint27

how much do you need?
i'm in South Central IN.

but my husband works in Indianapolis.. and I'll check but as long as it's not for any consumption I believe the IN law isn't as strict on raw milk for bath and soap products , as it is for Cheese and Drinking milk..

edit: from what I can tell their is no regulation restrictions for milk being used for bath and body products

their ARE Only for what you intend to consume , sell for human or /or animal consumption....

cheeses require a "manufactures grade" licensed dairy.. 
(something were looking into starting in the next 5 years..)

drinking milk for human consumption , requires a Grade A license/inspection.

selling for animal consumption requires a bulk feed license...

but there doesn't seem to be any thing on the books for milk used as a soap additive . I checked with a few local farmers and Soap people .

this is everything for IN but nothing I could find about Soap , just edible uses . 
http://www.in.gov/boah/2495.htm


----------

